# Any Advantages Running A Lathe On 220 Over 110?



## Armourer (Aug 12, 2016)

Purchased a new  to me lathe, it is already pre wired for 220v but it can be wired for 110v. I do not have a 220v plug in my shop so I would need to get an electrician in to install one. Is there and advantage to run it on 220v? Thank all


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 12, 2016)

The current draw in amperes is half on 230v so the power cable can be thinner and less expensive. The 15 amp rating of most 115v outlets can be a limitation too.  How many HP is your lathe motor?
Mark S.
I wanted to add that switch contacts (drum switches in particular) last longer on 230v also.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 12, 2016)

If you have adequate 110V power to run it, then it will be just fine.  As Mark said above, if you need to use an extension cord, it will need to be heavier.   What is the HP and/or current draw of the motor?


----------



## dlane (Aug 12, 2016)

Yup^


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Aug 12, 2016)

If it has a capacitor you may need to change it


----------



## hman (Sep 9, 2016)

I bought a used Grizzly 12x24 lathe a couple years ago.  The motor (1 ½ HP) was 110/220, wired for 110V when I bought it.  It ran fine in reverse, but not in forward.  I pulled the original Chinese power switch out, and when I unwrapped the tape that covered it, several pieces fell off.  They and the plastic that was supposed to hold them in place showed definite signs of overheating!  

Because a given motor will draw twice the current at 110 volts as at 220, it can put a strain on the switch (and other components) if wired 110.  And Chinese switches are sometimes a bit marginal.  I replaced the original switch with a Dayton drum switch.


----------

